# Secret Santa?



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi

I know it's very early but I wanted to see if anyone wanted to the secret santa for pets again?

KIOANA & CHIS -USA /YES

Same as last year.......

Here are the Requirements to join the Secrest *Santa* for Pets:

1. mods will NOT be dealing with the exchange at all, if anything goes wrong the mods will not be handling it.

2. *there are risks involved that every participant needs to be aware of **there is no guarantee that a person will follow through with what they say*... for example, a person may send a gift to someone and not receive one in return. this situation actually happened here in the past. one person was accused of not sending out a present and they said it got lost in the mail but everyone thought she was lying and so the person who didn't get a gift wanted the mods to ban the person and it caused a lot of problems. 

3.The spending limit is $25 WITH SHIPPING. How much you spend is up to you! Just because you sent a $20 gift and you only got a $5 gift, it's the thought that counts. Remember it's only for the pets and it's ment to be fun!!

4. For Multi pet homes , I suggest treats or something all the pets can use.


If you'd like to join post that you AGREE to the rules and understand them, Then go the site and sign up.

Chihuahua-People US ONLY:
Here's the sign up link
http://www.elfster.com/apps/exchange/Join.aspx?euid=B2552D83-95CF-47CD-A96D-8A36856EDB7F
*The sign up deadline is Friday, October 10, 2008*



*Chihuahua-People UK ONLY.*
*Here's the sign up link:*
*http://www.elfster.com/apps/exchange/Join.aspx?euid=C17311AF-CCF2-48FD-B481-B8B488D40BF4*
*The sign up deadline is Friday, October 10, 2008*



I hope you'll join in. This is going to be lots of fun!


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes! for Jenn and her pack

Sounds like fun! Besides Rupert loves opening up wrapping paper hehe


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I'd love to try secret santa this year!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

YES! I would love to do it for a 20 or 25 dollar limit... I would love to know more details about this secret santa thing too!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

catalat said:


> YES! I would love to do it for a 20 or 25 dollar limit... I would love to know more details about this secret santa thing too!


 
here's the rules i used for last year.....


wait i'll just post at top


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeeeeeees


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Yes from Ciarra and The Munchkins ^_^


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i should have did a poll, would have been easier oh well i'll just have to count .


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Start a list on your PC or a spreadsheet


----------



## animal_lover (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes we (jose' and I) would like to be apart of the fun. This will be his first christmas with us.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm game.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

ahh this is bindis first xmas with us.. you can count me and bindi in 

we already doing it on another forum aswell. and angel is joining in on that one but ill just do bindi on this one or it will start to get pricey for me lol especially since i have pups due in october lol

i think the secret santa is a great idea


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Mia and I would like to join secret santas please


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

bindi boo said:


> ahh this is bindis first xmas with us.. you can count me and bindi in
> 
> we already doing it on another forum aswell. and angel is joining in on that one but ill just do bindi on this one or it will start to get pricey for me lol especially since i have pups due in october lol
> 
> i think the secret santa is a great idea


 
it doesn't matter how many you have, you buy 1 gift for everyone. last year someone got my chis treats, and a jacket that everyone shares. so for mulit pet familys i say get treats that way everyone gets something. it's going to be so fun! I LOVE seeing the photos after:-D


----------



## animal_lover (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree to the rules. And have signed up. Thanks


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't understand? So only US and UK can have a Secret Santa?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Chico's Mum said:


> I don't understand? So only US and UK can have a Secret Santa?


 
hmm your in saudi arabia wow!

well i did it like that for the shipping cost. last time US people was spending more for shipping to send to UK chis. I guess you can be grouped into the UK group. So join the UK group


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OH thank you. I have a flat in London if that helps. And someone there to look after the place so if I'm not there she can send it to me or send it with someone coming here.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Chico's Mum said:


> OH thank you. I have a flat in London if that helps. And someone there to look after the place so if I'm not there she can send it to me or send it with someone coming here.


 
Oh k that's fine , just remember to add your address when you sign up because the person has to know where to send the package


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

heheh sure thing. 

This well be Chico's first xmas. How cool. 
I got my brother's dog a santa costume. hehehe it looks great on him. I just had to buy it for him. 

Edit: Ok I signed in. Don't Rob me ok?









So how does this Secret Santa works?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

9 More Days To Sign Up !!!!


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

I'm in  x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Luella said:


> I'm in  x


 
thanks please make sure you join threw the link


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Chico's Mum said:


> heheh sure thing.
> 
> This well be Chico's first xmas. How cool.
> I got my brother's dog a santa costume. hehehe it looks great on him. I just had to buy it for him.
> ...


 
I'm not sure if i anwered this is or not.

when you sign in threw the link your name is added then on 0CT10th the names will be randomly picked and given to someone else US TO US and UK to UK.

Hopefully there is an even amount to sign up, I'll check it before it gets to that date to make sure.

Once the names have been picked then you can ask your person what they would like, where they live,ect threw email without them knowing it was you.

Then once xmas comes you open your gift take a pics and let everyone know what you got! well your furbaby got!


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

me n my furbabies are in i was to late last year but count me in


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

im really sorry but i resigter with the us but i was ment to do uk could you change it for me


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

super! the more the merrier


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright i got this after i posted


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

Kioana said:


> alright i got this after i posted


could you change it for me hun i put us instead of uk


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I did. I also checked and it's 7 US and 4 UK

Join People!


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

Kioana said:


> thanks please make sure you join threw the link


Have done


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

On the site it says exchange date the 01/12/2008 is this the day we send off are prezzies, or can it be sent earlier? Or is this the prefered date ? for everyone to send on?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

MEEEE I joined.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Luella said:


> On the site it says exchange date the 01/12/2008 is this the day we send off are prezzies, or can it be sent earlier? Or is this the prefered date ? for everyone to send on?


 
wow this is an error! it should be 12 /1/08 i'll change it thanks!!:coolwink:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

IT'S FIXED THANKS

Chihuahua-People Exchange Date: 12/1/2008
Chihuahua-People UK ONLY Exchange Date: 12/1/2008


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

hi 

We need 1 more US person AND 1 more UK person to sign up so it's an even list 

thanks!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Kioana said:


> I'm not sure if i anwered this is or not.
> 
> when you sign in threw the link your name is added then on 0CT10th the names will be randomly picked and given to someone else US TO US and UK to UK.
> 
> ...


Yes you did. In my PM thank you. 

Wouldn't this person know it's me if I keep asking him/her questions?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

no it will show up as "anonymous"


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OW I see thanks.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

can we have 2 more people sign up? ask your friends, 1 UK AND 1 US

it won't draw names till its even number of people


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

for what ever reasson elfest is tripp;n . someone sent me a message asking how to find out the address of the person you got. 


just click there name and it should say "ask person to update address" or something along them lines. or the same way you asked me a question just assk that person there address. they can't tell who you are, becasue it won't even tell me who asked me the question!!.

good luck oh yea , you sure can mail it ealry and put dont open til xmas. 

remember HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Kioana, When we mail it do we write our names in the mail? Or do we just write Secret Santa?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

it's up to you, last year i wrote Secret Santa i'll be doing the same again this year


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I prefer Secret Santa.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I've beem emailed about someone not being able to contact the person they have drawn.

If you can't get a reply back from the person you have , Email me and i'll email them. If we both don't get a reply then i guess will just be left out of the drawing. 

Or if you and the person can come to the understanding that after whatever date the gift will be sent out then that's fine.

Just speak to me and let know , so i can help work things out


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

If my information is required, email me @ [email protected]


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww I wanna do this too... but I see I am way past the October date. This is the first I've seen this.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

BaileysMommy said:


> Awww I wanna do this too... but I see I am way past the October date. This is the first I've seen this.


Awww....I've already taken care of my Secret Santa but it was so much fun that I would love to do it again. If you would like maybe we could do it for each other since we both aren't that far away? Email me....

PS-Is Bailey old enough for the next puppy meetup?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

That would be neat! 

No, he isn't old enough yet. He just turned 2 months, he goes Wed's for his next round of shots. I will ask the vet, but I am thinking he is too young.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Email me and we can work out the details. I will also need neck and chest measurements for Bailey....I have some great ideas.

[email protected]


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I emailed ya earlier... if it didn't arrive yet maybe check your spam? That happens to me alot... lol

I will try and get his measurements when he isn't being a royal poop! He is cranky with me today, he went to the vet.


----------

